# Want to know if it looks cheesy to white the letters on bottles



## dollarbill (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey all was just woundring yall's  thoughts on this.Does it look cheesy to white the embossing on bottles so you can read them . My wife say very cheesey makes them look like repos . Heres an exsample Thanks all .
          bill


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 23, 2008)

*RE: Want to know if it looks cheese to white the letters on bottles*

With white .I kinda like it on certin bottle and not others .Thanks ahead for any replys Good luck diggen and findng to you all .
 bill


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 23, 2008)

*RE: Want to know if it looks cheesey to white the letters on bottles*

This topic has been discussed on here before.  Cheesy?  Yes.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 23, 2008)

*RE: Want to know if it looks cheesey to white the letters on bottles*

I dont like it and often clean off the white on bottles I get with it.  I wouldnt say it is cheesy... just not for me.  

 Gotta remember that collectors back in the day often displayed their bottles in cabinets or on shelfs with no lighting, and home lighting was also poor.  I think that is why it was so popular back then,because otherwise you couldnt make out what you were looking at!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 23, 2008)

*RE: Want to know if it looks cheesey to white the letters on bottles*

I dont like it myself but i must say you did a better job than most people.[]


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2008)

*RE: Want to know if it looks cheesey to white the letters on bottles*

I still see alot of it but I don't do it because I'm lazy.


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2008)

*RE: Want to know if it looks cheesey to white the letters on bottles*

GOOD JOB BILL! I LIKE IT ON SOME BOTTLES,CAUSE I LIKE TO SEE THE EMBOSSING ACROSS THE LIVING ROOM. [I LOVE TO HAVE MY BOTTLES CLOSE BY SO I CAN SEE THEM ALL DAY LONG!]  I TRY NOT TO OVER DO IT THOUGH,CAUSE TOO MUCH DOES LOOK CHEESY .WHITE ALSO  GOES NICELY WITH SOME COLORS. SEEMS THE CONSENSES THUS FAR IS DON'T PAINT THEM. WHEN I SOLD MY FIRST BOTTLE COLLECTION,I COULD SPOT MY OLD COLLECTION CAUSE OF THE PAINT PLUS ,I REMEMBERED WHAT I HAD. SPOTTED ONE A FEW YEARS AGO ON THE FRONT OF THE BOTTLE MAG.BOTTLE AND GLASS COLLECTOR.,THAT I HAD SOLD A FELLER AND GOT $100 FOR! [PRETTY COOL MONEY BACK WHEN I SOLD IT TO HIM] THIS WAS IN THE 1970S WHEN I SOLD IT TO HIM AND IT STOOD OUT ON HIS SELF IN THE MAG.,CAUSE OF THE WHITE PAINT ,MAKING THE EMBOSSING EASY TO READ.SO FOR ME IT IS A MATTER OF NOT OVER DOING IT AND DOING A GOOD JOB OF PAINTING,LIKE YOU DID BILL.{HOPE YOU GET SOME GREAT INKS SOON!] JAMIE


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 23, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks for the replies  all .Sorry if i annoyed ya Penn Digger as I don't always see all the thread and defiantly have trouble pulling up old posts.Just wanted to say to I used a paint pen which made it easy to do a decent job . The reason I did it was some what of  boredom and the fact that I liked the shape of the maltine bottle but its kinda sick and hard to read .Hoping to put a bottle tumbler together soon .Looking for parts at the moment .Oh and thanks for the atta boys all  and the well wishes glass man.As always good luck diggen and finding to you all . Sorry to I cant seem to find the spell check.Change that the wife just set me up .
 bill


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Bill,....Pay no attention to ole 'Penn Digger',....he's my digging pal. He means well,... sometimes he just comes across that way. He's really a good hearted guy. By the way,...cool early maltine bottle.                                Joe


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2008)

MR. BILL,WHERE DO YOU GET A PAINT PEN LIKE THAT AND IS THAT THE NAME OF IT ,SO  I KNOW WHAT TO ASK FOR WHEN I GO LOOKING FOR ONE IN A STORE.  ALSO IS THE PAINT PEN WATER BASED? JAMIE THE LINDSEY


----------



## Stardust (Nov 23, 2008)

Your's in the photo it appears to look nice. Honestly, when I see them at shows I don't like what I see. It's all a matter of what a person likes. I  prefer my bottles without the white on them. To each their own....If you like it them it's for you....[]

 You look like you have a nice steady hand when you apply your paint and many I've seen don't, so your's looks much bettter than those I have seen. Would like to see it really blown up...to really see your detailed workmanship.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 24, 2008)

Joe The Crow,

 Pay no attention to "ole" Penn Digger?  I got ya by more than a decade (younger).  You must have hundreds of bottles displayed in your house and NONE with the cheesy white lettering!   Huh.   



 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2008)

All true enough young man,...(LoL)...However, Thomas ,my friend...that was not the point. It seems as though you ruffled Dollarbill's feathers, and i was pointing out to him that you (hopefully) didn't mean to come across as_ being rude_....    simple enough.                                  Joseph


----------



## colorpro (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi   I'm assuming what you paint white will stay in your collection and is just a cosmetic enhancement for your enjoyment?  I think if it's your's...do what makes you happy...I know I like to see what I have in my home  but can't read them unless in my hands..so cool...as long as it's not sold. I say enjoy what you got  how you want!!


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey all .Really didn't take it  personal Joe Iam sure Penns a great guy and I  was just saying sorry for being annoying .I know how it can be with the same question over and over. I've got an 8 year old who can really get under a persons skin . Just happened to miss the thread the first time and this is something I was just trying out as I 've  only whited a few bottle just to check it out because I had seen a few of the older bottle collectors with it done.  Jamie the pens are made by Elmers and there called painters .Heres a pic and they come in fine point and med.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey StarDust  heres a closer pic and as you can see they  look a little better from farther away .Oh and hey Joe and Penn I did ask for opinions .And I do have to say my wife fall in line with Penn as I said earlier in the post she thinks they look  repo or cheesy .Iam still out to lunch on it as  like I said it kind works for some and not others . I'd never do a prized ink or bottle and as for sailing them that way not likely unless someone sees one that way and makes me an offer I can't refuse .Then whats a guy to do. Thanks agian all as I value all of your input . YEA'S AND NA'S .Thanks again and good luck diggen and finding to ya all.
                  bill


----------



## Stardust (Nov 25, 2008)

I MUST SAY I'VE NEVER SEEN THOSE PENS AND NOW I WANT SOME, DO a lot of ART... SO THANKS FOR SHOWING.

 ONCE AGAIN, I HAVE TO SAY YOU HAVE REALLY GOOD CONTROL WITH THAT PAINT. I HONESTLY THINK MOST PAINTED I'VE SEEN LOOK MESSY.

 SO IS THE BOTTLE FOR YOU? OR DO YOU SELL THEM? AS BEAUTY IS IN THE EYE OF THE BEHOLDER. []  WHAT'S THE TIP OF THE PAINT PEN LIKE? HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN
 USING THEM? I THINK I COULD HAVE FUN WITH THOSE PENS........[8|] LET ME SEE, WHAT COULD I EMBELLISH....WONDER IF THEY WOULD WORK ON BREAD DOUGH CHRISTMAS ORNAMENTS
 DOLLARBILL, YOU HAVE ENRICHED MY LIFE THIS WEEK......[]
 I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS.....THANKS FOR SHARING ALL YOU DID, YOU BROUGHT BACK A LOT OF HAPPY MEMORIES WITH ALL YOUR PICS...YOU SHOWED ME SOME NEW PAINTS, AND MOST OF ALL YOU SEEM LIKE A REAL GENTLEMAN..
 YOU TELL THE MRS. SHE'S GOT A KEEPER NO MATTER WHAT SHE THINKS YOUR BOTTLES LOOK LIKE. BECAUSE, IN THE END, NOTHING REALLY MATTERS BUT KNOWING YOU HAVE HER AND SHE HAS YOU..... [] [] JUST ALWAYS ENJOY EACH AND EVERY DAY,  BECAUSE WE CAN'T SAVE TIME IN A BOTTLE.....star*


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 25, 2008)

Dollar,

 Did not mean to offend.  Sorry!

 Joe The Crow,

 Where are your white lettered cheesy bottles????


 PD


----------



## Dabeel (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's an interesting tidbit from several auctions last year of Bryan Grapentines bottle collection:

 I think most of Bryan's bottles had the white lettering on them(Bryan did one heck of a good job on his lettering!)

 All of the bottles(probably close to 900 over the course of last year) had the white lettering removed before being auctioned off. Can you imagine how long that must have took? One heck of a task!!!!
 See the photo below of some of the bottles before they were cleaned off.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey StarDust the bottle above is one in my collection. As with most of my bottles except inks ,blacking ,glue  and stone ware there for sale .There are a choice few I keep to. Like a lot of the very tiny perfumes and colored bottles .But would trade or sale them in a heart beat for a good Ink bottle.The pen's I showed are like round tipped markers in med and thin sizes . Was glad I could give ya boost allso . Hey Penn Digger no offense taken I asked for comments and thoughts I thought maybe I had offend you. Dabeel Thanks for the pic I saw the Grapentine tour on line some time ago .Wow what a collection that was . Thanks again all and as always good luck diggen and finding .
 bill


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 25, 2008)

I will use the pins on the embossed bottles that I use for my site; however, I tried it on ND/NRs and hated the effect. So I'm just not a huge fan of it, but it does allow the information to be easily read in pictures.


----------

